# Kindle Unlimited on sale for Prime day



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So they are doing the KU sale again for either 6 month, 12 months or 24 months.

https://www.amazon.com/kindle-dbs/ku/retail-promotions-page/ref=s9_acss_bw_cg_PD17113B_1a1_w?mode=KU2017PrimeDay&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-13&pf_rd_r=AYWYBP19F5KV3AFVJ8K1&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=6348211d-af3a-4cec-81b0-14c66d7e5726&pf_rd_i=13887280011

Just for info, I still had my 24 month subscription running until July 30th. I got it 2 years ago on prime day. I wanted to add a 12 month to that one and wasn't sure if I could as I am not on a month to month yet. July 30th though would be too late. So I went ahead and ordered in anyway. And it added it to my current 24 month subscription just fine. Now it says that on July 30th, my 24 month subscription will roll over to a 12 month subscription. Before it said it would roll over to a month to month.

So anyone that has a still current prepaid sub, you can extend that with another prepaid sub. I got the 1 year this time instead of the 2 year. Its only like 60 cent difference per month and its a bit less money up front for now. I think 12 month is like 6.60 or so a month.


----------

